# [Q] Stable Build



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

A friend of mine broke their phone and wants to borrow my Fascinate. Been away from the Fascinate for a while now so not sure what's what. I'm wondering what the latest build of CM10.1 is that's stable and without major bugs? I didn't see a monthly released in Jan like most phones received and this user is not experienced with Android ROMs. Trying to get them something they can use without tinkering with for a while. Thanks!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Bean 7 is a good Rom or The CyanogenMod nightly's i_s what i recommend_


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Hellybelly its loaded down with features has a high end graphics mode which makes graphics looks awesome its faster than other tons due to the devil kernel and its the most stable ROM I've been on

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeroFighter (Dec 17, 2011)

If you want something fast and stable, I recommend either JT's Vanilla Gingerbread or TSM Pool Party 1.6. I use my Fascinate as a media device now and I run either stock or Pool Party.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

ZeroFighter said:


> If you want something fast and stable, I recommend either JT's Vanilla Gingerbread or TSM Pool Party 1.6. I use my Fascinate as a media device now and I run either stock or Pool Party.


nobody runs gingerbread anymore haha jellybean is much more faster and stable

Sent by Hellybelly 4.2.2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Dagex said:


> nobody runs gingerbread anymore haha jellybean is much more faster and stable
> 
> Sent by Hellybelly 4.2.2


Jellybean isn't really as fast or stable.... The best scores i ever got on my mes was with awesome sauce and lean kernel. Also the only time i ever had a softboot on gb was when i was overclocking too much. That being said, jelly has much more eye candy and is more user friendly in my opinion.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

daheazle said:


> Jellybean isn't really as fast or stable.... The best scores i ever got on my mes was with awesome sauce and lean kernel. Also the only time i ever had a softboot on gb was when i was overclocking too much. That being said, jelly has much more eye candy and is more user friendly in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 not to rain on your parade but benchmark software doesn't do true stores and the patrician cm10 is on is 19x faster than your lean kernel

Sent by Hellybelly 4.2.2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Dagex said:


> not to rain on your parade but benchmark software doesn't do true stores and the patrician cm10 is on is 19x faster than your lean kernel
> 
> Sent by Hellybelly 4.2.2


I know benchmarks don't reflect real usage. Its not my lean kernel by the way... Its imoseyon's which is one of the fastest most reliable kernels on multiple android devices. Lol and since you are concerned with real usage try a GB ROM side by side with ICS/jb. My wife also has a mes and i have compared them numerous times and there really isn't much of a noticeable difference in speed. They are both faster with certain things and slower with others. I have used about every ROM available for the fascinate, i prefer aokp to all the rest. A few issues i see with a lot of the ICS and jb ROMs is WiFi hotspot not working and when you try to steam music and use a BT headset it lags and cuts out frequently. Not to mention the phantom capacitive key presses are much worse on the newer builds. Its so bad i just disable them whenever i flash a ROM with a Nav bar

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

daheazle said:


> I know benchmarks don't reflect real usage. Its not my lean kernel by the way... Its imoseyon's which is one of the fastest most reliable kernels on multiple android devices. Lol and since you are concerned with real usage try a GB ROM side by side with ICS/jb. My wife also has a mes and i have compared them numerous times and there really isn't much of a noticeable difference in speed. They are both faster with certain things and slower with others. I have used about every ROM available for the fascinate, i prefer aokp to all the rest. A few issues i see with a lot of the ICS and jb ROMs is WiFi hotspot not working and when you try to steam music and use a BT headset it lags and cuts out frequently. Not to mention the phantom capacitive key presses are much worse on the newer builds. Its so bad i just disable them whenever i flash a ROM with a Nav bar
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


all of the issues you have mentioned has been fixed since 4.1.2 seunce 4.1.2 it includes a module where it completely eliminates phantom key presses WiFi hotspot works fine for every other person and Bluetooth is excellent and I known who makes lean kernel I just said yours be Ouse you were running it on your device lol anyway no use in fighting you like GB I like jb

Sent by Hellybelly 4.2.2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

On the contrary.. I use jb and have been for sometime. I am only being realistic when it comes to a person who doesn't know much about their phone and just needs it to work all the time. And the phantom key press is not fixed. Most of the time it only happens when you are in a low reception area. And as far as Bluetooth goes it works fine when just listening to music on your phone but touchy when streaming with Pandora or slacker.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dagex said:


> Hellybelly its loaded down with features has a high end graphics mode which makes graphics looks awesome its faster than other tons due to the devil kernel and its the most stable ROM I've been on
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I am running an a version of 4.2.1, and it has been pretty decent. However, there are a few issues and I am interested in changing. Where do I get the HellyBelly you speak of? Been searching. No luck. Could be me. Running CSpire Showcase. Thanks!


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Willy 460 said:


> I am running an a version of 4.2.1, and it has been pretty decent. However, there are a few issues and I am interested in changing. Where do I get the HellyBelly you speak of? Been searching. No luck. Could be me. Running CSpire Showcase. Thanks!


hellybelly 4.2.2 is here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2026139 its fking awesome man

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

